# Free betta drawings!



## Arashi Takamine

I'm an anime style artist who's had next to zero requests since opening my requests on DeviantART. I've been learning to draw betta's from trial and error and so far I'm a little proud...Not too proud mind you. I'm confidant enough that I can do some rough sketchs and colored pics. I can also draw pretty decent What Ifs of betta's as humans and if desired I can make the background a background of smaller betta's. I draw traditionally on a pad of paper with pens and pencils as my weapon of choice.

So if anyone's interested for now I'll take ten requests at a time. They will be posted on DeviantART and I will also post them here through my photobucket account. Once the image is created your free to use it as avatars on other sites as long as credit is given.

So that's about it.


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados

I love seeing others' styles. 

I'm more of a Sheezian, but I'm on dA and FA, too. xP
I wonder... 
I'd been trying to envision my betta Leliia as a human. I've been wanting to start a comic and such for all my fish (lol, Dork) because they all have such different and awesome personalities.
Do you mind trying your hand at a human-like Leliia?
Her scales change colors depending on the lighting. So here's some pictures to give you an idea:










































Sorry for the mass of pictures. |D;
But her color really can vary. xD;
It's like a different betta fish in almost every photo. >>


----------



## Arashi Takamine

BlakbirdxGyarados said:


> I love seeing others' styles.
> 
> I'm more of a Sheezian, but I'm on dA and FA, too. xP
> I wonder...
> I'd been trying to envision my betta Leliia as a human. I've been wanting to start a comic and such for all my fish (lol, Dork) because they all have such different and awesome personalities.
> Do you mind trying your hand at a human-like Leliia?
> Her scales change colors depending on the lighting. So here's some pictures to give you an idea:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the mass of pictures. |D;
> But her color really can vary. xD;
> It's like a different betta fish in almost every photo. >>


 She's so pretty! I'll be glad to try my hand at a human-like Leila.


----------



## nikkiaprilllxo




----------



## BlueHaven

Cool!
I draw anime too, 
If you want, it would be awesome if you could draw one of my bettas:
http://www.bettafish.com/album.php?albumid=1259&pictureid=8593
This picture specifically. If it's not a good enough shot, I can find another one!


----------



## Arashi Takamine

Sure I would be glad to! I'll get started on the sketches right away!


----------



## cjayBetta

Windu


----------



## BlueHaven

Awesome, thanks~! ^__^


----------



## Arashi Takamine

BlueHaven said:


> Awesome, thanks~! ^__^


 Welcome.


----------



## monroe0704

I really love including forum member's art in my fish room! Sooo I'd really love either just a betta pic or one of it as a human (that's pretty cool, especially in anime style)! I'd like this little girl done please


----------



## Arashi Takamine

She's beautiful! Added to the list!

Update: I've finished Leliia's human form design and will be posting it soon.


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados

Arashi Takamine said:


> Update: I've finished Leliia's human form design and will be posting it soon.


Awesome! Can't wait to see~ x)


----------



## LittleNibbles93

Maybe my Cici?

I know she's simple, but she's my baby. This is the best photo I have that shows all of her.


----------



## Arashi Takamine

BlakbirdxGyarados said:


> Awesome! Can't wait to see~ x)


I'll have it up later tonight.




LittleNibbles93 said:


> Maybe my Cici?
> 
> I know she's simple, but she's my baby. This is the best photo I have that shows all of her.


She's so cute! I'll definietly get started on her pic too. Would you like her as her fish form or would you like a human design?


----------



## Duncan13

Ohh could you please do her for me?


----------



## LittleNibbles93

I think as a fish.


----------



## myfishjayne

Oh! Lovely pics of bettas everone! Could you please draw my Jayne as a human? Thanks!!! ^_^
That's the best pic of him. If you need more, I've got some. ^_^


----------



## Arashi Takamine

Definietly!


----------



## Betta Slave

If you could do Leonine, that would be great  Sorry for all the pics, just so you can get a sense of his colors. If you could do him as a human, that would be cool.


----------



## PhilipPhish

can you draw w/out a picture?


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados

Just curious... where's Leliia's picture? xD'

No rush! 8D

Just wondering~


----------



## Arashi Takamine

BlakbirdxGyarados said:


> Just curious... where's Leliia's picture? xD'
> 
> No rush! 8D
> 
> Just wondering~


 It's done I just need to upload it. I just got my first betta's today so I've been really swamped. I promise it will be up soon.

As of now I'll be drawing anyone who's unspecified how they want their betta done as a betta-human and anyone who wanted their betta's as fish shall have them as so!

Leila's picture is all done, shaded and I hope does her justice. I'll have it up soon.


----------



## Arashi Takamine

I'm sorry to bump this but to everyone whom I owe a drawing too I've just been so busy lately between normal life and trying to get over Kalona and Kaida's passing it's just been a blurr. I promise everyone that their drawings will get done and for the one I've finished it's going to be uploaded very soon. I need a few months to do all the drawings.


----------



## Betta Slave

I'm sorry about Kaida and Kalona... no rush whatsoever!


----------



## Arashi Takamine

It's alright. I know I made their last days happy at least. Thanks and I promise they will get done.


----------



## akjadestar

Aw, I'm sorry about Kalona and Kaida... I don't blame you if you're not gonna take any requests for a while! let me know when you're ready because your art sounds really interesting!


----------



## xkatieebby

You think you can draw my little dragon for me?


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados

Sorry for your bettas D:
I know you were really looking forward to having them, what with how much you talked about them. (I've seen your posts about them quite a few times on various threads.)

Again, no rush, and take your time. Art shouldn't be rushed anyway ;D


----------



## Arashi Takamine

BlakbirdxGyarados said:


> Sorry for your bettas D:
> I know you were really looking forward to having them, what with how much you talked about them. (I've seen your posts about them quite a few times on various threads.)
> 
> Again, no rush, and take your time. Art shouldn't be rushed anyway ;D


Sorry to bump the thread since it's been dead awhile....But I have most of the drawings done and they shall be uploaded soon. I'm currently taking a break but I'll continue drawing.


To XKatiebby yes I shall. What form would you like him in? Human or fish?

To everyone whom has requested their betta's please let me know if you want them as human or as themselves.


----------



## monroe0704

I think I requested a drawing from you... lol. You can do whichever you please with my request! I like to see everyone's individual style for my fish room.

**Ok I have been out to a bar, so if my post doesn't make sense just let me know XD


----------



## myfishjayne

I believe I said I'd love Jayne as a human? Thanks. ^-^
And I'm sorry about your fishies.  
But it's reassuring to know that their last few days on this Earth have been good ones.


----------



## Arashi Takamine

myfishjayne said:


> I believe I said I'd love Jayne as a human? Thanks. ^-^
> And I'm sorry about your fishies.
> But it's reassuring to know that their last few days on this Earth have been good ones.


 Yep! I just finished his drawing yesterday.

Thank you. I know they wouldn't want me to be sad forever. Now I have a crowntail named Akira in Kaida's old tank. He's so beautiful and lively.


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados

This hadn't been updated in a while... and I've been really curious about that drawing of mine... xD'


----------



## Arashi Takamine

Taking pics now. XD Gomen Aki's been the center of my attention but I've gotten most of them done. I'll make another post in a little bit with the pics. I'm so sorry about the pics being so late.


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados

No problem. But it can get a person ansy to wait so long. xD


----------



## Arashi Takamine

Haha I know. I hate to keep people waiting it just happens sometimes. I'm taking pics still (My scanner isn't working at the moment.) and the drawings should be up soon.


----------



## Arashi Takamine

Here you go guys! First batch of betta humans and betta's. I still have quite a few to do but I hope you all enjoy.

First up: Leliia!










And...Cici! I'm sorry I ended up creating a human design for her when I saw her pic so I added her fish form as well...I hope you like it LittleNibbles-san.


----------



## Arashi Takamine

Next up: Jayne! I felt a very serious vibe off of his pic so I tried to make him appear serious as well.










And Leonine!










Monroe-san's Marble girl!










And that's all of whom I've done so far.


----------



## LittleNibbles93

Aw, so cute!!! :3 I love it, thank you!!


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados

8D
Yeee!~ I love how you drew Leliia! Thanks so much!


----------



## Arashi Takamine

Your welcome. I'm so glad you both like them. ^^


----------



## myfishjayne

Awesome!!! That's so cool! Thank you! Hehe, now I'mma post it on Jayne's site!  
Jayne's says; 'sweet,' Hehe, he's a fish of few words. Some times... Hehe. ^_^


----------



## Betta Slave

D'aw, Leonine looks so cute! Thank you!


----------



## monroe0704

Just checked this thread again! Xanthe looks so sweet, just like she is in real life lol  Thanks! She's now in the hands of Astro277, but I enjoy memories of my past bettas!


----------



## HelloThere123Betta

Cool! could you do bruce as a person?? Thanks a ton! BTW what is your DA user name? I have an account too!


----------



## Arashi Takamine

HelloThere123Betta said:


> Cool! could you do bruce as a person?? Thanks a ton! BTW what is your DA user name? I have an account too!


 Sorry for not getting back to you! If you can, could you post some pics of him and I can get started on it. (My requests piled up so I need to get started on the rest too.)

My DeviantART username is Storm137.


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish

Could you draw Red? 










TYVM...sorry for huge picture...:-D


----------



## HelloThere123Betta

Here are the pictures of Bruce 


Thanks again! Take your time, I understand!


----------

